# What does your fursona sound like?



## Parabellum3 (Sep 10, 2019)

Mine has a deep raspy voice like that of a 40-50 year old, even though he's only 25.


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 10, 2019)

The voice of a 16 year old who stopped aging for 15 years


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 10, 2019)

Marc Hudson. He is known as the current lead singer of Dragonforce.


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 10, 2019)

Like this


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Sep 10, 2019)

She is part wolf/part orca, so some of it depends on whether she is above or below the water's surface.  She growls and howls like a wolf when on land, but under water she communicates with various clicks and whistles and hums.  BEcause she's an air-breather, she can't "speak" under water.


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 10, 2019)

MaelstromEyre said:


> She is part wolf/part orca, so some of it depends on whether she is above or below the water's surface.  She growls and howls like a wolf when on land, but under water she communicates with various clicks and whistles and hums.  BEcause she's an air-breather, she can't "speak" under water.


Cool, I should include an underwater chapter for my story...


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 10, 2019)

Ever heard the sound of fluff?

It's a soft and calm voice, something you'd wanna hear when hugging a fluffy boi.


----------



## Wabbajax (Sep 10, 2019)

Funny you should ask, I was actually just mulling this over not that long ago.

Jax's voice is a high tenor/low alto range which makes it hard to tell his gender just from listening to him talk.

Ari's voice is somewhere around a moderate alto.


----------



## Purplefuzz (Sep 10, 2019)

Girly voice with a very non-human timbre about it.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 10, 2019)

Mine sounds like this.


----------



## Nyro46 (Sep 10, 2019)

Fern would sound like me, basically, maybe a touch more androgynous sounding. Kind of a mid-range voice.
As for animal sounds they make, well they are a combination of a caracal and an osprey. Their vocalizations would be a bit more on the feline side, so hissing, growling, purring, and the caracal-styled meow (sounds kinda like a regular cat meow, but a little different and with a bit of a trill to it). Occasionally though they may also chirp like an osprey does.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 10, 2019)

Just choose anyone


----------



## Tracks98 (Sep 10, 2019)

Dilmir's voice can vary, when he's in polite company with anthros or humans for example, he'd sound a lot like an average 20/30-something human adult with a vaguely Middle Eastern accent. When threatened, angry, or among fellow dragons, his voice becomes a lot more growlier and animalistic.


----------



## Leadhoof (Sep 10, 2019)

Hmm, never really put a lot of thought into that. I'd say his voice is pretty close to mine, but he'd probably pick up a bit of a southern accent after being in Georgia a while.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 10, 2019)

My sona has a relatively feminine-sounding voice. He sounds like a 10 year old on the phone.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Sep 10, 2019)

Arthur sounds like a 40s swing singer
So in conclusion he can steal all of y'alls mans by just saying hello


----------



## Aika the manokit (Sep 11, 2019)

Ricky sounds Abit like erron black
Arnak sounds like ignitus from the legend of Spyro
Aika sounds like telephone


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Sep 12, 2019)

When he's speaking, Ra sounds a bit like Johnny Young Bosch. When he's shouting, he sounds more like this.
Jump to 2:02 in this video


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 12, 2019)

My anthro fox main has my own voice (but a little more rehearsed).
My feral bird can make basically any birbnoise you can think of, as well as imitate any voice he's spent time around. His normal speaking voice sounds like a speech synthesizer with chirps, trills and squawks mixed in.


----------



## StealthMode (Sep 12, 2019)

Hmm, this is interesting
I guess my moth sona would just have a typical accent... even though that doesn't make any sense
My mantis sona on the other hand, would have a heavy french accent. I chose that because, well, a praying mantis with a french accent is pretty hilarious


----------



## KD142000 (Sep 12, 2019)

He (unfortunately) sounds like me.
Cover your ears if you don't want to hear it (or, you know, just don't click on the video...whatever makes your aquatic vessel stay afloat on the ocean waves)




Yes...that IS my voice.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 13, 2019)

TheCynicalViet said:


> I will accept no other voice other than Johnny Yong Bosch's voice (most notable roles include a red power ranger and Ichigo from Bleach).


I would have said Vash the Stampede.

My voice sounds like rocks being crushed with marbles while drinking the tears from the crushing of customer's hopes and dreams.  At least, that's what tech support tells me when I call for updates.


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Sep 13, 2019)

Me, he sounds like me.

And as for what do I sound like?....

Well... my mic doesn't exactly work the best rn and my voice has never really suited me but here.


----------



## KD142000 (Sep 13, 2019)

RafflesHolmes said:


> Me, he sounds like me.
> 
> And as for what do I sound like?....
> 
> Well... my mic doesn't exactly work the best rn and my voice has never really suited me but here.


Almost like the host of a radio station or a podcast.
Sounds lovely, Raffles :3


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Sep 13, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Almost like the host of a radio station or a podcast.
> Sounds lovely, Raffles :3



I don't know why I blushed so hard but I did when you said that thank you lol

But yeah, I just don't enjoy my voice. It sounded the same freaking way when I was super skinny and had no meat on me.

But now that I have muscles on me. I was hoping it would have darken it but it never exactly did besides maybe a tiny bit. But I never noticed neither have any one of my friends really noticed.

Maybe I need to put on more muscle but I've been working out for 2 years now. If it's not darkening or anything of that nature at this point. I worry it never will.


----------



## KD142000 (Sep 13, 2019)

RafflesHolmes said:


> I don't know why I blushed so hard but I did when you said that thank you lol
> 
> But yeah, I just don't enjoy my voice. It sounded the same freaking way when I was super skinny and had no meat on me.
> 
> ...


In all honesty, I'd say nobody enjoys their own voice very much. I certainly don't enjoy mine!

And you're most welcome :3


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Sep 13, 2019)

I've always imagined him sounding like Leonard Cohen.

Gruff and peeved at what he sees in the world


----------



## Jacob Bender (Sep 13, 2019)

My fursona is an Australian american.  Also when he says boing instead of him saying the word a big and bouncy mouth harp sounds off instead.
What ever he bounces er, his feet or ball or tigger like tail will make a boing sound too.


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Sep 16, 2019)

Steele’s voice is mellow and grumbly, but terribly hard to read when it comes to intonation. He tends to talk slowly, deliberately, quietly, and with a lot of gesticulation; if he’s really excited about something, however, his voice cracks and he starts stammering. He makes a low, breathy hissing sound when he’s agitated

Also, his laughter ranges from hiss-like snickering to hearty cackling


----------



## foussiremix (Sep 17, 2019)

Cherie be sounding like dat 






Stella sounds like similiar to christina vee.

My other 3 sonas, I dunno.


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Sep 17, 2019)

She has a British sweet creamy high pitched voice.


----------



## Raever (Sep 18, 2019)

It's so hard to pick a voice that sounds like the one I hear when writing stories for her...it's kind of a mix between Nala from The Lion King and Zola from Blue Dragon I guess...?


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Sep 20, 2019)

An anthropomorphic pillow fight. She's never spoken to anything as she's never had anyone to respond to.


----------



## blue sky love (Sep 21, 2019)

A mix between Jennifer Tilly and Drew Barrymore. Irl too


----------



## blue sky love (Sep 21, 2019)

Benevolent Mage said:


> A mix between Jennifer Tilly and Drew Barrymore. Irl too


I have discord to prove it


----------



## mustelidcreature (Sep 25, 2019)

he would sound like me but kind of different ? I'm not sure I guess
I feel like he would sound kind of like mac from always sunny for some reason


----------



## Arnak (Sep 25, 2019)

Think of ignitus from the legend of spyro


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 25, 2019)

Jack Nicholson on helium


----------



## MaetheDragon (Sep 25, 2019)

Since Mae is a better version of me, she sounds like me! She has a fairly thick southern accent when she gets loud and excited, and her accent is much more toned down when she regularly speaks.

Though, I’d like to think of her voice as stronger, and clearer than mine. My voice sounds pretty weak, that’s the only thing I don’t really like about my own voice.


----------

